# Stone over stucco...



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Client would like me to install 1inch natural stone veneer over stucco on parts of his house? Are there any issues with this i need to be aware of? Can I apply my lathe right over the stucco?


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Some pictures


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

yes,you should be able to apply the lath directly to the stucco,making sure you are attaching to studs.if the stucco hasnt been painted you can apply your stone veener directly to the stucco.


----------

